# Yellowstone National Park Rv Camping???



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Greetings all. Long time no chat here. We (being myself, wife, 16 year old son, 3 16 year old friends and 2 large labs) are hooking upp and heading North through Salt Lake into Yellowstone/Grand Teton country for a weeks stay. Loking for input on a centrally based campground with hookups if possible. Short notice deal. Never been in that area and don't want to get there and not have a place to stay. Thanks All.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You might try the Flagg Ranch Resort. It is situated along the John D. Rockefeller Highway, which runs north out of Grand Teton NP and in to Yellowstone NP thru the southern entrance. It is pricey, and you will want to call ahead, but they have full hookup campsites. It is a nice place, too.

Here's a link to their website: Flagg Ranch Resort

If you hang around some of the campgrounds you might be able to find a spot inside Yellowstone. Norris Campground is centrally located in Yellowstone and is on a "first come, first served" basis. When someone pulls out, you can pull in. We've done that before - but get there early in the AM (8:00 AM). But there are no hookups at any of Yellowstone's campgrounds except Fishing Bridge, which is effectively a paved parking lot with hookups. There is not room to unroll your awning. It is merely a place to sleep each night - nothing even remotely resembling camping.

Good luck! This time of year it might be a little easier to find a place upon arrival than in June and Early-mid July.

There is a KOA campground and a few other private campgrounds a few miles outside the west entrance to Yellowstone, too, but that isn't ideal for visiting both parks. It is is do-able, though, in a pinch.

There is also a private campground just outside Grand Teton NP - don't remember the name, but it used to be a KOA.

Hope this helps! Both parks are AWESOME. Be sure to get out and do some hiking. You'll be amazed at how much more there is to see once you get out of the truck and start hiking through geyser basins (Norris is a good one - go see Echinus Geyser - amazing!), mud pots, pools, waterfalls, etc.

You'll have a great time!!!

Mike


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Stay away from fishing bridge. Other than the hookups it was a horrible place to stay.


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

mike said:


> Stay away from fishing bridge. Other than the hookups it was a horrible place to stay.


Thanks for that. Any good places you found?


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> You might try the Flagg Ranch Resort. It is situated along the John D. Rockefeller Highway, which runs north out of Grand Teton NP and in to Yellowstone NP thru the southern entrance. It is pricey, and you will want to call ahead, but they have full hookup campsites. It is a nice place, too.
> 
> Here's a link to their website: Flagg Ranch Resort
> 
> ...


Mike,
Thanks so much for this valuable info. I'll wait a bit to see if anybody else has some ideas. Muchly appreciated. Wish me luck as my 26RS will be at MAX capacity for the first time


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

newbie_outbacker said:


> You might try the Flagg Ranch Resort. It is situated along the John D. Rockefeller Highway, which runs north out of Grand Teton NP and in to Yellowstone NP thru the southern entrance. It is pricey, and you will want to call ahead, but they have full hookup campsites. It is a nice place, too.
> 
> Here's a link to their website: Flagg Ranch Resort
> 
> ...


Mike,
Thanks so much for this valuable info. I'll wait a bit to see if anybody else has some ideas. Muchly appreciated. Wish me luck as my 26RS will be at MAX capacity for the first time








[/quote]

We've been to Yellowstone several times. This time we are trying out the West side, just outside the W entrance at West Yellowstone, MT. Close to the entrance and some of the popular portions of the park. There are many places to stay there. We opted for the KOA (kids, pool, etc...) yet close enough to do day trips into the park and explore the sights. We wanted the convenience of all the amenities at night. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We were in Y/GT mid-June this year and stayed at Flagg Ranch, it was a good location for both parks BUT be prepared to do a LOT of driving!

We were fine with that and knew to expect it; also wanted full hook-ups as we're on the road full time this year and it just makes life easier. If you were thinking to split the week, you could stay at Flagg Ranch, spend a couple of days in GT and the southern part of Y, then move out to KOA at west entrance and use that as your base for mid and northern Y. We didn't want to move and it worked fine, we had a couple of early mornings, in the parks by 8am but that paid off - saw bears both mornings wandering along the road-side.

Of the 60+ National Park sites we've visited this year, these two are definitely in the top 10; you will be 'wow'ed'!

Ali


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

We just got back this evening from a 3-week trip to the Tetons/YNP/Glacier and had a great time!

We went south to north. Stayed east of the Tetons in Dubois, then arrived early in the morning to get a first-come spot in Colter Bay Campground. As has been stated, there are no hookups in most of the Teton/YNP campgrounds, but we really like Colter Bay for its central location. We then moved to Fishing Bridge in YNP, not because we liked it but because we could get reservations. This year it only has water and sewer, no electric. We also stayed in a National Forest Campground outside Cooke City (NE entrance of YNP) called Hunter Peak, again because we could get reservations. 15-20 miles outside the park, but close to Lamar Valley.

Parks were crowded, but we still enjoyed our visit!


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Yellowstone-Yes!
Check the website and see if you can reserve a full hook-up site in the park (if you like that) We stayed at Madison Camp-no hook-ups (we like that) and you can make reservations there. It's only a few miles inside the west entrance and close if you are seeing the north half and Old Faithful area.
In Grand Teton we loved the Colter Bay RV resort in the park with hook ups to kinda charge everything up (us & the trailer) so we stayed two nights. Also central to the sights in that park. If you can get a spot at Colter Bay RV you can get full hook-ups and drive to Yellowstone-same entrance fee for both.
Have fun!


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

So just an update. We spent 5 nights at Lionshead Mountain RV Resort Campground My link in West Yellowstone which is 7 miles outside the West Gate. We found this to be a very nice facility. Prices were moderate, but they did give me a Military Discount. It is also a KOA campground if you are a member. The only negative I can think of were the mosquitos and lack of fire pits for the full hook up sites.

We got to see black bears, bison, elk, deer and various other wild life (some being human...so they said). There is also a Grizzly/Wolf refuge just outside of the park in West Yellowstone that we spent several hours enjoying. We found the West Gate to be centrally located for accessing all parts of the park. We meandered along the Grand Tetons on our way out through the South entrance. Very Beautiful. Thanks everybody for the input, and I'm glad we were rolling before all the wild animal attacks were reported. Out of site, out of mind.

Only real negatives of the trip were me blowing up the DC converter and microwave prior to starting. But an automatic battery charger from Napa in West Yellowstone took care of all of our lighting needs...and microwaves while camping are definitely over rated.

Another hidden Gem I found was a KOA in Montpelier Idaho. What a lovely little park. Nestled right next to a creek. Great place if you need a resting place. We extended our stay by a day for swimming and board games.

Now it's back to the real world. At least I know my 2004/2005 26RS is still doing the job!!!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

We use KOA so this one in Idaho is one to note. Also the overall "location" of the West Yellowstone, Montana camps is noteworthy. I worked in Yellowstone in 86 in college and I have been back twice, the last time with my family in 06. We had a little Jayco Eagle on a Ford 350/460 on that last trip with no dinghy so we were "on the move" every night. In the greater Yellowstone area we stayed in a combination of full hooks/no hooks starting at Lander, Wyoming then Colter Bay, Bridge Bay, Canyon, Gardiner, Madison, Cody. Going again is "in my sights" and I will have a vehicle to easily drive around so multiple nights camped in one location like you did sounds plenty alright. What a fun and fascinating place, grand ol' Yellowstone!


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

GO WEST said:


> We use KOA so this one in Idaho is one to note. Also the overall "location" of the West Yellowstone, Montana camps is noteworthy. I worked in Yellowstone in 86 in college and I have been back twice, the last time with my family in 06. We had a little Jayco Eagle on a Ford 350/460 on that last trip with no dinghy so we were "on the move" every night. In the greater Yellowstone area we stayed in a combination of full hooks/no hooks starting at Lander, Wyoming then Colter Bay, Bridge Bay, Canyon, Gardiner, Madison, Cody. Going again is "in my sights" and I will have a vehicle to easily drive around so multiple nights camped in one location like you did sounds plenty alright. What a fun and fascinating place, grand ol' Yellowstone!


Note that LionsHead is owned by KOA but not listed as one. There was a nice looking KOA about 1.5 miles closer to town...but they wanted us to move every night.... RIGHT!!!


----------

